# المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة



## thelife.pro (7 مايو 2007)

مرحبا للجميع 
مسابقة ثقافية من النوع الجديد 
بليز اللكل يشارك 
المسابقة رح تأتي على شكل مجموعات مختصة 
وما رح تاخد منكن هل الوقت الكبير 
رح يكون فيها زيادة معلومات 
والمعلومات الغير موجودة عندكن بحث صغير على الجوجل رح تلاقوها امامكن 
وملاحظة هامة : 
المعلومة المسحوبة من الانترنت او اي مرجع آخر سوف تنطبع في عقل الشخص الساحب لها 
لذلك لو استعنتم بكتب او محركات بحث فانها سوف ترتكز فيكم 

انا هنا اطلب مساعدتكم على الوقوف بهذه المسابقة 

الإجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــابة بالرسائل الخاصة وذلك للسرية التامة 
وعند انتهاء مدة المسابقة الاولى سوف يتم عرض المشاركات لكل عضو مع نتيجته 




بأسم المسيح الإله ابدأ​

المجموعة -أ- ( علوم )  
---الإيدز هو فيروس يهاجم خلايا الجهاز المناعي المسئولة عن الدفاع عن الجسم ضد أنواع العدوى المختلفة وأنواع معينة من السرطان. وبالتالي يفقد الإنسان قدرته على مقاومة الجراثيم المعدية والسرطانات 
ولكن هنالك بعض الاعراض لهذا المرض فهل هي : خمس علامات  
1- الروماتيزم 
2- الالق
3- السكري 
4- الحمّى
---المجهر من الاكتشافات الرائعة التي كانت من ركائز التطور العلمي في عدة مجالات 
والذي اكتشف المجهر هو العالم الألماني كارل زايس في اي سنة ولد هذا العالم : خمس علامات  
1- 1814 
2- 1815 
3- 1816 
4- 1817
----من الذي وضع علم خصائص الغازات : خمس علامات 
1- أوستوالد 
2- أوغست برتولدي 
3- أندريه مشلين 
4- أنطوان بيكريل

المجموعة -ب-  ( رياضة ) : 
---اين قام كأس العالم لعام 1942 : خمس علامات  
1- تشيكيا 
2- الارغواي 
3- لم يقم كأس عالم في ذلك العام 
4- فرنسا 
---رونالدو دي أسيس المعروف برونالدينو المولود في 21 مارس 1980 م هو لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي يلعب لنادي برشلونة ويعد أحد أبرز لاعبي كرة القدم حاليا.
اخذ هذا اللاعب جائزة افضل لاعب في العالم عامي : خمس علامات  
1- 2004-2005
2- 2005-2006
3- 2003-2004
4- 2004-2006
---لعبة كرة الطائرة رياضة جميلة تضم فيقين تفصل بينهما شبكة وعلى كل فريق ضرب الكرة الى ارض الفريق الخصم وتحسب نقضة عندما تلامس الارض 
ولكن كم ارتفاع الشبكة لدى الرجال :خمس علامات  
1- 233
2- 243
3- 224
4- 250

المجموعة -ت- ( شعر وادب ) ---
قال المتنبي : 
وزائرتي كأن بها حياء ............ فليس تزور إلا في الظلام 
فرشت لها المطارف والحشايا .......... فعافتها ونامت في عظامي 
الى من كان المتنبي يصف في هذه القصيدة   خمس علامات 
1- الى حبيبته 
2- الى اخت حبيبته 
3- الى الحمّى 
4- الى والدته 
---اي من الشعراء التاليين لقب بالملك الضليل :خمس علامات  
1- طرفة بن العبد
2- حافظ إبراهيم
3- امرؤ القيس
4- احمد شوقي
--- من مؤلفات نزار قباني : خمس علامات  
1- جمهورية جنونستان 
2- تاريخ قصير 
3- هناك تبقى 
4- الواحدة بعد منتصف العمر 

المجموعة -ث- ( معلومات عامة ) 
--- لماذا سمي البحر الميت بهذا الاسم : خمس علامات  
1- ذلك لموت السمك فيه نيجة البرودة 
2- موت السمك فيه نتيجة الملوحة الزائدة 
3- موت الناس فيه لما فيه من تيارات 
4- لانه منذ القدم كان محكوم على من يعبر البحر بالموت 
--- مضيق جبل طارق :خمس علامات  
1- نقطة وصل بين بحرين 
2- نقطة وصل بين بحيرة ومحيط 
3- نقطة وصل بين محيط وبحر 
4- نقطة وصل بين محيطين 
--- دولة بوركينا فاسو تقع في غرب افريقيا ما اسم عاصمتها :خمس علامات  
1- واغادوغو
2- بوبوديولاسو.
3- انجرحام 
4- ميراناو 
المجموعة -ج- ( سؤال السرعة ) 

رتب هذه الاحداث التاريخية من الاقدم الى الأحدث : اربعون علامة


- تأسيس جمهورية الأكوادور، وجعلها جزءا من كونفدرالية كولومبيا. 
- إعلان الانتداب البريطانية على فلسطين. 
- محاولة اغتيال فاشلة ضد بينيتو موسوليني. 
- بريطانيا تقصف بيروت لإرغام علي محمد كبير على ترك سوريا. 
- ثار بركان سترومبولي بجزيرة صقلية الإيطالية ليلقي بحمم بركانية تصل إلى طنين. وكانت تلك هي أكثر ثوراته تدميراً على امتداد تاريخه المسجل. 
- ألقى الإيطاليون القبض على المجاهد الليبي عمر المختار، وهو مصاب ينزف دماً. 
- أعلنت وكالة تاس السوفيتية لأول مرة عن مجموعة الصواريخ السوفيتية متوسطة المدى التي زرعها السوفيت في الأراضي الكوبية. 
- بدأ مؤتمر الخمسة أعماله في لندن بين الولايات المتحدة، والاتحاد السوفيتي، والصين، وإنجلترا، وفرنسا. 
- رئيس وزراء اليابان الأسبق "هيديكي توغو" يحاول الانتحار. 
- أصبحت الأمريكية فلورانس تشادويك أول سيدة في العالم تعبر القنال الإنجليزي. 
- ختام أعمال مؤتمر القمة العربي في الإسكندرية والذي دعا إليه الرئيس جمال عبدالناصر. وكان ثاني قمة عربية. 
- انضمام البحرين و قطر إلى جامعة الدول العربية. 
- هجوم بالطائرات استهدف مبنى التجارة العالمي في ولاية نيويورك ومبنى وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية في ولاية واشنطن. أشارت أصابع الإتهام إلى منظمة القاعدة بقيادة أسامة بن لادن و أيمن الظواهري. 


اتمنى للجميع التوفيق 
كل مجموعة لها خمسة عشر علامة الى المجموعة الاخيرة لها اربعون علامة 
شدو الهمة يا شباب 


اعتبروها 



رحلة نحو اثبات الذات


----------



## القيصر (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*

طب سؤال هو احنا لازم نجاوب سؤال والا كل الاسئله


----------



## thelife.pro (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*

الاجابة تكون على كل الاسئلة 
وكما لاحظت ان هنالك علامات لكل سؤال 
اي انه بالنهاية سوف يكون هنالك معدل وهذا المعدل من 100 

يالله شدو الهمة


----------



## القيصر (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*

طب يا طوني الاجابه مباشره بالموضوع والا برسائل خاصه
لانه مش واحد  يجاوب والباقي توخد تعبه على المستريح وتجاوب كوبي بست
يعني يا اما تعطي بونص للاجابات حسب الاولويه
يا اما تصير برسائل خاصه
طبعا هذا رأيي ولك حريه القرار  طوني


----------



## thelife.pro (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*

شكرا لك قيصر متل ما بتخجل الاجابات بالرسائل الخاصة 
ولمدة اسبوع وبينعرضوا الاجوبة 
بنفس الموضوع مع معدلات المشتركين 

اذا الاجوبة بالرسائل الخاصة 

اهلين بالاعداء 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## القيصر (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*

تم ارسال رساله خاصه بالاجوبه


----------



## القيصر (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*

يا ريت بس تعرض الاجوبه تحط التاريخ والساعه لكل جواب


----------



## oesi no (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*

طيب ممكن اجاوب شويه من كل مجموعه  وسؤال السرعه ده اساسى دة انا ممكن ادور عليه ست شهور


----------



## thelife.pro (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*

اهلا فيك معنا 
وجودك لحالو نور المسابقة 

انت من الممكن تجاوب عن كل الاسئلة وممكن تجاوب على سؤال واحد 
بس اذا انتبهت جنب كل سؤال في العلامات 
وكل ما جاوبت اكتر معدلك رح يطلع اكتر 
والمعدل من مية 
ورح ينجمعوا المعدلات لكل مسابقة على حدا لانه سوف ينزل اسئلة جديدة فور الانتهاء من هذه 
فكلما جاوب الشخص اكثر جلب معدل اعلى 


صدقني كل الاسئلة سهلة 
مجرد بحث صغير على الجوجل ورح تلاقي الاجوبة 
العبرة انك لما بتلاقي الجواب رح يترسخ بذهنك وهاد اللي بدنا هو 

ما بهمنا المعدلات بالقدر الذي يهمنا انك تستطيع معرفة الجواب 

وبالنهاية لك الحرية بالاجابة على الاسئلة التي تريد 

وتكون اجابتك بواسطة الرسائل الخاصة 

بالتوفيق 
وبانتظار اجاباتك 

سلااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## بنت الفادى (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*



thelife.pro قال:


> مرحبا للجميع
> مسابقة ثقافية من النوع الجديد
> بليز اللكل يشارك
> المسابقة رح تأتي على شكل مجموعات مختصة
> ...



:giveup: :giveup: :giveup: 
:thnk0001: 
:dntknw: :dntknw: :dntknw: 
:w00t: 
متهيائلى انا كدة جاوبت على كل الاسئله​


----------



## thelife.pro (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*

هههههههههههههههههههه
برافو 
ماحدا عملها قلبك 
برافو بنت الفادي 
ههههههههههههههه

شو ليش هيك الاسئلة صعبة 
والله كتير بسيطة وسهلة 
شو ما عندك هواية تروحي على من سيربح المليون 
او وزنك ذهب 
او الفخ 
او 
او 
او 
هي اسئلة بسيطة جنبهن 

يالله بنت الفادي 
بانتظار اجاباتك 
بعرف انك بتعرفي اكتر من النص 
وعمتتواضعي 

سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## بنت الفادى (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تواضع ايه بس
قلبك ابيض
عايزنى انا اجواب على الاسئله دى
لالالالالالالا ياعم انا بنسحب
وبرفع الريا كمان:giveup: 
دا انا اولما شفت الاسئله اتحولت
ربنا معاك​


----------



## thelife.pro (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*

له له 
خسرنا اقوى المنافسين 
مو كلنا بنعرف الاجوبة 
وانشاء الله مفكرة القيصر جاوب 
انشاء الله مفكرتيه زكي 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
سامحني قيصر 
ما بيطلعلك مع الحماصنة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
بنت الفادي هدول بدهن بحث صغير كتير على النت بتلاقي الجواب بايدك


----------



## twety (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*

*ايه ياطونى*
*جبت الاسئله دى منين بس*
*طب مش تعمل حسابك ان فى بنات*
*احنا مالنا ومال الرياضيه والكورة طيب*
*عموما انا بحب التخدى*
*وربنا يستر*
*الى الحرب يا بششششششششر*
*:yahoo: :t33: :yahoo: *​


----------



## ارووجة (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*

*واوو فكرة المسابقة كتيررر حلوة
ورح شارك  مممممممممم
يسلمو كتير على هالمسابقة*


----------



## القيصر (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*



thelife.pro قال:


> له له
> خسرنا اقوى المنافسين
> مو كلنا بنعرف الاجوبة
> وانشاء الله مفكرة القيصر جاوب
> ...


عيّل يا حمصي


----------



## thelife.pro (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*



twety قال:


> *ايه ياطونى*
> *جبت الاسئله دى منين بس*
> *طب مش تعمل حسابك ان فى بنات*
> *احنا مالنا ومال الرياضيه والكورة طيب*
> ...



معلش تويتي دوري على النت ورح تلاقي كلشي 
الاسئلة كتير بسيطة وصار اتنين جاوبوا عليها 
ومعدلات عالية كتير 
يالله 
تويتي 
واهلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:t13: 
باعضاء حزب طق الحنك اجمعين :dance: 
ونحن بنضم اروجة لعنا على الحزب:t32: 
لانها ذكية بما يكفي ونحنا الحزب عنا بدو ازكياء 
مشان هيك ياقيصر صعب نقبلك :banned: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## thelife.pro (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*



ارووجة قال:


> *واوو فكرة المسابقة كتيررر حلوة
> ورح شارك  مممممممممم
> يسلمو كتير على هالمسابقة*



وانا عمقول ليش النور عميشع من المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة 
تاري اروووووووووووووووجة صارت بالمسابقة 30: 30: 
الله يعينك يا قيصر :w00t: :w00t: 
وقعت مع اقوى المنافسين اللي كانوا بالمسابقة الثقافية الماضية 
الرب يرحمك 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
اورجة تعالي للحزب لعندنا 
صار في عدد كبير 
نحن حزب طق الحنك 
بدايات الحزب 
انا و تويتي 
وهلق صار في العشرات :crazy_pil 
اذا روميو لحالوا قال بدو يجيب 30 رجال من الحارة يوقفوا حرس على مبنى الحزب :spor24: :spor24: 
بانتظار بحزبنا


----------



## thelife.pro (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*

المعدلات لحد الآن 

قيصر :               95 % برافو قيصر 
بس والله بينزعل عليك يعني سؤال متل ارتفاع الشبك لدى الرجال صعب تعرفوا 
يالله هيك الله بدوا 
لانوا بيعرفك اذا جبت 100 % رح تشوف حالك كتير مشان هيك ضربك بخمس علامات


----------



## thelife.pro (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*

اروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووجة 

100 % 

براااااااااااااااااااااافو اروجة 

مثال البنت الذكية 
قيصر طق موت بنت ربحت عليك 
له له له 
اذا تويتي بتقرا النتائج لحتى تضحك عليك ليوم الدين 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مرة تانية تحية لارووووووووووووووجة 
معدل فول ماحدا جابو قبلها 

وين المتسابقين لسع لطريق مفتوح لتوقفوا جنب اروجة المعدلات هي رح تنجمع مع المعدلات القادمة 
بانتظار مشاركاتكم


----------



## القيصر (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*



thelife.pro قال:


> اروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووجة
> 
> 100 %
> 
> ...


مبرووووووووووووووووووووك يا اروجه
و طبعا مش جديد على بنت مثقفه زي ارووووجه
ربنا يباركك يا ارووووجه


----------



## thelife.pro (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*



القيصر قال:


> مبرووووووووووووووووووووك يا اروجه
> و طبعا مش جديد على بنت مثقفه زي ارووووجه
> ربنا يباركك يا ارووووجه



شو قيصر بدك تسحب اروجة على الحزب لعندكن 
شو انت ما بتعرف انو ارووووووووووووجة عندها عقل كبير ورح تعرف انك عمتخدعها لتسحبها للحزب تبعكون 
هههههههههههههههههه

معليش بس الله كبير ورح ينورلها عقلها لاروووووووووووووجة ورح تختار الاختيار الصحيح


----------



## twety (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*مبروووووووووووك الف مبرووووووك*
*يا ارووووووجه*

*معلش قيصووووووور فكر كوي وهتكسب *
*ههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## ارووجة (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*



thelife.pro قال:


> اروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووجة
> 
> 100 %
> 
> ...




*نيالي ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## ارووجة (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*



القيصر قال:


> مبرووووووووووووووووووووك يا اروجه
> و طبعا مش جديد على بنت مثقفه زي ارووووجه
> ربنا يباركك يا ارووووجه



الله يبارك فيييييييك ميرسي ليييييييك


----------



## ارووجة (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*



twety قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *مبروووووووووووك الف مبرووووووك*
> *يا ارووووووجه*
> 
> ...



الله يبارك فيكي ياقمررررر 
ميرسي ليكي ياغالية


----------



## ارووجة (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*

*شو سيرة الاحزاب *


----------



## thelife.pro (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*



twety قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *مبروووووووووووك الف مبرووووووك*
> *يا ارووووووجه*
> 
> ...




تويتي لا تضحكي على قيصور 
هو الآن مصدوم 
وهي الضحكة مرسومة رسم على شفافه 

بس هو من الداخل منغااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااظ 
لانو اروجة جابت اكتر منو 
ولسع لما بيعرف ان Fady4Jesus  جاب 
100 % 
رح يكون مصدوم اكثر واكثر 
هههههههههههههههههههههه

معليش يا قيصور 

المرة اللي جية يمكن تكسب اكتر 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## thelife.pro (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*



ارووجة قال:


> *شو سيرة الاحزاب *




الف مبروك ارووووووووووجة 
وهاد مو شي غريب عليكي 
فانت فعلا مثال للبنت المثقفة 
والرب يوفقك 

وبالنسبة لموضوع الاحزاب 
فتحت موضوع لطق الحنك بالمنتدى العام 
ودخل عليه قيصر وتويتي 
وقيصر قرر انه يتمرد على تويتي 
وفجأة دخل كوبتك وصف الى جانب قيصر ضد تويتي 
والصدمة الاكبر 
عندما مس اورنج تدخل على الموضوع وتوقف جنبهن 
يعني قيصر وكوبتيك ومس اورنج 
كلهن ضد تويتي ( يا حرام يا تويتي ) 
وبالوقت هاد انا دخلت وما هان علي اشوف تويتي واقفة لوحدها ضد الاعداء وقررت اوقف جنبها 
وصرنا 3 ضد 2 
وراحت تويتي 
وسحبت صحابها كلهن على الحزب 
وعينك ما تشوف شو صار 
كوبتك ومس اورنج هربوا 
وقيصوووووووووووور بقي لحالو 
ورغم اننا سامحنا 
وعفينا عنه 
الا انه عاد وقرر ان يحاربنا 
وهو الان يأكل من ما صنعت يداه


----------



## thelife.pro (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*

*المتسابق 

Fady4Jesus 

جلب علاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامة 

100 % 

برافو 
والف مبروك الك ولارووووووووووووووووووجة الصدارة لحد 
الآن 


والرب يوفقكن بالاسئلة السابقة 
للعلم سوف يضع خبر عن الدفعة الثانية من الاسئلة الثقافية 
ضمن التوقيع الخاص فيني 

الرب يوفق الجميع 


وبانتظارك يا كاندي 

الرب معك *


----------



## thelife.pro (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*

كــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاندي 

95 % 

برافو يا كاندي اول مشاركات 
وبعلامات ساحقة 

يا حيف عليك يا قيصور 
وحدة جديدة تجيب قدك 
وعلى فكرة خطأها بسيط مو متل خطأك يا جاهل 

انا رح اعرض اجابات الكل 
ورح اعرض الاخطاء 
عما قريب ورح يكون في اسئلة جديدة بتمنى وجود مشاركين


----------



## thelife.pro (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*

اجوبة قيصووووووووووووووووووووووور 

سأضع الاجوبه بالترتيب

المجموعه أ 

1 الحمّى
2 1816
3 أندريه مشلين 

المجموعه ب 

1 لم يقم كأس عالم في ذلك العام 
2 2004-2005
3 الجواب الصحيح بين 250-260 لكن حسب المسابقه اختار 250   خطأ يا قيصور الجواب 243

المجموعه ت

1 الى الحمّى 
2 امرؤ القيس
3 جمهورية جنونستان

المجموعه ث

1-موت السمك فيه نتيجة الملوحة الزائدة
2-نقطة وصل بين محيط وبحر 
3-واغادوغو


المجموعه ج سأرتبها مع تاريخها

1830 - تأسيس جمهورية الأكوادور، وجعلها جزءا من كونفدرالية كولومبيا.
1840 - بريطانيا تقصف بيروت لإرغام علي محمد كبير على ترك سوريا.
1922 - إعلان الانتداب البريطانية على فلسطين.
1926 - محاولة اغتيال فاشلة ضد بينيتو موسوليني.
1930 - ثار بركان سترومبولي بجزيرة صقلية الإيطالية ليلقي بحمم بركانية تصل إلى طنين. وكانت تلك هي أكثر ثوراته تدميراً على امتداد تاريخه المسجل. 
1931 - ألقى الإيطاليون القبض على المجاهد الليبي عمر المختار، وهو مصاب ينزف دماً.
1945 - بدأ مؤتمر الخمسة أعماله في لندن بين الولايات المتحدة، والاتحاد السوفيتي، والصين، وإنجلترا، وفرنسا. 
1945 - رئيس وزراء اليابان الأسبق "هيديكي توغو" يحاول الانتحار. 
1950 - أصبحت الأمريكية فلورانس تشادويك أول سيدة في العالم تعبر القنال الإنجليزي. 
1962 - أعلنت وكالة تاس السوفيتية لأول مرة عن مجموعة الصواريخ السوفيتية متوسطة المدى التي زرعها السوفيت في الأراضي الكوبية. 
1964 - ختام أعمال مؤتمر القمة العربي في الإسكندرية والذي دعا إليه الرئيس جمال عبدالناصر. وكان ثاني قمة عربية. 
1971 - انضمام البحرين و قطر إلى جامعة الدول العربية.
2001 - هجوم بالطائرات استهدف مبنى التجارة العالمي في ولاية نيويورك ومبنى وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية في ولاية واشنطن. أشارت أصابع الإتهام إلى منظمة

وعلامتك 95 من 100


----------



## thelife.pro (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*

اجوبة اروووووووووووووجة

المجموعة -أ- ( علوم ) 
---الإيدز هو فيروس يهاجم خلايا الجهاز المناعي المسئولة عن الدفاع عن الجسم ضد أنواع العدوى المختلفة وأنواع معينة من السرطان. وبالتالي يفقد الإنسان قدرته على مقاومة الجراثيم المعدية والسرطانات 
ولكن هنالك بعض الاعراض لهذا المرض فهل هي : خمس علامات  
4- الحمّى
---المجهر من الاكتشافات الرائعة التي كانت من ركائز التطور العلمي في عدة مجالات 
والذي اكتشف المجهر هو العالم الألماني كارل زايس في اي سنة ولد هذا العالم : خمس علامات  
3- 1816 
----من الذي وضع علم خصائص الغازات : خمس علامات  
3- أندريه مشلين 


المجموعة -ب- ( رياضة ) : 
---اين قام كأس العالم لعام 1942 : خمس علامات 
3- لم يقم كأس عالم في ذلك العام لانه كان في حرب عالمية
---رونالدو دي أسيس المعروف برونالدينو المولود في 21 مارس 1980 م هو لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي يلعب لنادي برشلونة ويعد أحد أبرز لاعبي كرة القدم حاليا.
اخذ هذا اللاعب جائزة افضل لاعب في العالم عامي : خمس علامات 
1- 2004-2005
---لعبة كرة الطائرة رياضة جميلة تضم فيقين تفصل بينهما شبكة وعلى كل فريق ضرب الكرة الى ارض الفريق الخصم وتحسب نقضة عندما تلامس الارض 
ولكن كم ارتفاع الشبكة لدى الرجال :خمس علامات 
2- 243 منا كنت داخلة بفريق كرة طائرة 7 سنين في المدرسة


المجموعة -ت- ( شعر وادب ) ---
قال المتنبي : 
وزائرتي كأن بها حياء ............ فليس تزور إلا في الظلام 
فرشت لها المطارف والحشايا .......... فعافتها ونامت في عظامي 
الى من كان المتنبي يصف في هذه القصيدة خمس علامات 
3- الى الحمّى 

---اي من الشعراء التاليين لقب بالملك الضليل :خمس علامات 
3- امرؤ القيس
--- من مؤلفات نزار قباني : خمس علامات 
1- جمهورية جنونستان 

المجموعة -ث- ( معلومات عامة ) 
--- لماذا سمي البحر الميت بهذا الاسم : خمس علامات 
2- موت السمك فيه نتيجة الملوحة الزائدة 

--- مضيق جبل طارق :خمس علامات 
3- نقطة وصل بين محيط وبحر 
--- دولة بوركينا فاسو تقع في غرب افريقيا ما اسم عاصمتها :خمس علامات 
1- واغادوغو

المجموعة -ج- ( سؤال السرعة ) 
رتب هذه الاحداث التاريخية من الاقدم الى الأحدث : اربعون علامة


1830- تأسيس جمهورية الأكوادور، وجعلها جزءا من كونفدرالية كولومبيا. 
1840- بريطانيا تقصف بيروت لإرغام علي محمد كبير على ترك سوريا. 
1917- إعلان الانتداب البريطانية على فلسطين. 

1926- محاولة اغتيال فاشلة ضد بينيتو موسوليني. 

1930- ثار بركان سترومبولي بجزيرة صقلية الإيطالية ليلقي بحمم بركانية تصل إلى طنين. وكانت تلك هي أكثر ثوراته تدميراً على امتداد تاريخه المسجل. 
1931- ألقى الإيطاليون القبض على المجاهد الليبي عمر المختار، وهو مصاب ينزف دماً. 
1945- بدأ مؤتمر الخمسة أعماله في لندن بين الولايات المتحدة، والاتحاد السوفيتي، والصين، وإنجلترا، وفرنسا. 
1945- رئيس وزراء اليابان الأسبق "هيديكي توغو" يحاول الانتحار. 
1950- أصبحت الأمريكية فلورانس تشادويك أول سيدة في العالم تعبر القنال الإنجليزي. 

1962- أعلنت وكالة تاس السوفيتية لأول مرة عن مجموعة الصواريخ السوفيتية متوسطة المدى التي زرعها السوفيت في الأراضي الكوبية. 
1964- ختام أعمال مؤتمر القمة العربي في الإسكندرية والذي دعا إليه الرئيس جمال عبدالناصر. وكان ثاني قمة عربية. 
1971- انضمام البحرين و قطر إلى جامعة الدول العربية. 
2001- هجوم بالطائرات استهدف مبنى التجارة العالمي في ولاية نيويورك ومبنى وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية في ولاية واشنطن. أشارت أصابع الإتهام إلى منظمة القاعدة بقيادة أسامة بن لادن و أيمن الظواهري

اروووووووووووووووجة انت دائما في المقدمة مو متل قيصووووووووووووور
الرب يوفقك 
وبانتظار مشاركاتك بالمسابقة القادمة 

سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## thelife.pro (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*

اجوبة Fady4Jesus

الإجابة هي كالآتي:

1. المجموعة أ علوم:
أ. السؤال الأول: الحمى
ب. السؤال الثاني: 1816
ج. السؤال الثالث: أندريه مشلين

2. المجموعة ب رياضة:
أ. السؤال الأول: لم يقم كأس عالم في ذلك العام
ب. السؤال الثاني: السؤال غير محدد، لأنه حصل على عدة جوائز باسم أفضل لاعب في العالم...FIFA World Player of the Year: 2004, 2005
World Soccer Player of the Year: 2004, 2005
European Footballer of the Year: 2005
FIFPro World Player of the Year 2005, 2006
وبناءاً على المعلومات السابقة من الممكن أن نقول كإجابة هي 2004-2005 إذا ما إفترضنا أن المقصود بالسؤال هو جوائز منظمة FIFA
ج. السؤال الثالث: 243

3. المجموعة ت شعر وأدب:
أ. السؤال الأول: الى الحمّى
ب. السؤال الثاني: امرؤ القيس
ج. السؤال الثالث: جمهورية جنونستان

4. المجموعة ث معلومات عامة:
أ. السؤال الأول: موت السمك فيه نتيجة الملوحة الزائدة
ب. السؤال الثاني: نقطة وصل بين محيط وبحر
ج. السؤال الثالث: واغادوغو

5. المجموعة ج سؤال السرعة:
1830 - تأسيس جمهورية الأكوادور، وجعلها جزءا من كونفدرالية كولومبيا.
1840 - بريطانيا تقصف بيروت لإرغام علي محمد كبير على ترك سوريا.
1922 - إعلان الانتداب البريطانية على فلسطين.
1926 - محاولة اغتيال فاشلة ضد بينيتو موسوليني.
1930 - ثار بركان سترومبولي بجزيرة صقلية الإيطالية ليلقي بحمم بركانية تصل إلى طنين. وكانت تلك هي أكثر ثوراته تدميراً على امتداد تاريخه المسجل.
1931 - ألقى الإيطاليون القبض على المجاهد الليبي عمر المختار، وهو مصاب ينزف دماً.
1945 - بدأ مؤتمر الخمسة أعماله في لندن بين الولايات المتحدة، والاتحاد السوفيتي، والصين، وإنجلترا، وفرنسا.
1945 - رئيس وزراء اليابان الأسبق "هيديكي توغو" يحاول الانتحار.
1950 - أصبحت الأمريكية فلورانس تشادويك أول سيدة في العالم تعبر القنال الإنجليزي.
1962 - أعلنت وكالة تاس السوفيتية لأول مرة عن مجموعة الصواريخ السوفيتية متوسطة المدى التي زرعها السوفيت في الأراضي الكوبية.
1964 - ختام أعمال مؤتمر القمة العربي في الإسكندرية والذي دعا إليه الرئيس جمال عبدالناصر. وكان ثاني قمة عربية.
1971 - انضمام البحرين و قطر إلى جامعة الدول العربية.
1973 - انقلاب عسكري في شيلي.
2001 - هجوم بالطائرات استهدف مبنى التجارة العالمي في ولاية نيويورك ومبنى وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية في ولاية واشنطن. أشارت أصابع الإتهام إلى منظمة القاعدة بقيادة أسامة بن لادن و أيمن الظواهري

شكراً أخي العزيز على إتاحة الفرصة لمعرفة كثير من المعلومات المفيدة.

برافو عليك 
والله انت طلعت قدها 
وبهنيك من كل قلبي على الثقة التامة التي وجدتها باجاباتك 
فكل اجابة كانت مدعمة بثقة كبيرة 

اهنيك من كل قلبي

و 100 %


----------



## thelife.pro (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*

اجوبة كاندي 

المجموعة -أ- ( علوم ) 

---الإيدز هو فيروس يهاجم خلايا الجهاز المناعي المسئولة عن الدفاع عن الجسم ضد أنواع العدوى المختلفة وأنواع معينة من السرطان. وبالتالي يفقد الإنسان قدرته على مقاومة الجراثيم المعدية والسرطانات 
ولكن هنالك بعض الاعراض لهذا المرض فهل هي : 

2- الالق    آسف يا كاندي بس الاجابة الحمى 
عادي ما بيوقع غير الشاطر 


---المجهر من الاكتشافات الرائعة التي كانت من ركائز التطور العلمي في عدة مجالات 
والذي اكتشف المجهر هو العالم الألماني كارل زايس في اي سنة ولد هذا العالم 

3- 1816..

----من الذي وضع علم خصائص الغازات 

3- أندريه مشلين

لمجموعة -ب- ( رياضة ) :

اين قام كأس العالم لعام 1942

لم يقم كأس عالم فى ذالك الوقت لقيام الحرب


2ـ ـ رونلدولاعب الكره البرزيلى

2004 _ 2005 


3- لعبه الطايره الارتفاع

243

شعر وادب 

قال المتنبي : 
وزائرتي كأن بها حياء ............ فليس تزور إلا في الظلام 
فرشت لها المطارف والحشايا .......... فعافتها ونامت في عظامي 
الى من كان المتنبي يصف في هذه القصيدة

الى الحمّى 

---اي من الشعراء التاليين لقب بالملك الضليل 

- امرؤ القيس

من مؤلفات نزار قباني 

1- جمهورية جنونستان

لمجموعة -ث- ( معلومات عامة )

--- لماذا سمي البحر الميت بهذا الاسم :

2- موت السمك فيه نتيجة الملوحة الزائدة 


--- مضيق جبل طارق 

3- نقطة وصل بين محيط وبحر 


--- دولة بوركينا فاسو تقع في غرب افريقيا ما اسم عاصمتها 

- واغادوغو


المجموعة -ج- ( سؤال السرعة ) 

- تأسيس جمهورية الأكوادور، وجعلها جزءا من كونفدرالية كولومبيا.
- بريطانيا تقصف بيروت لإرغام علي محمد كبير على ترك سوريا.
- إعلان الانتداب البريطانية على فلسطين.
- محاولة اغتيال فاشلة ضد بينيتو موسوليني.
- ثار بركان سترومبولي بجزيرة صقلية الإيطالية ليلقي بحمم بركانية تصل إلى طنين. وكانت تلك هي أكثر ثوراته تدميراً على امتداد تاريخه المسجل.
- ألقى الإيطاليون القبض على المجاهد الليبي عمر المختار، وهو مصاب ينزف دماً.
-بدأ مؤتمر الخمسة أعماله في لندن بين الولايات المتحدة، والاتحاد السوفيتي، والصين، وإنجلترا، وفرنسا.
- رئيس وزراء اليابان الأسبق "هيديكي توغو" يحاول الانتحار
- أصبحت الأمريكية فلورانس تشادويك أول سيدة في العالم تعبر القنال الإنجليزي.
- أعلنت وكالة تاس السوفيتية لأول مرة عن مجموعة الصواريخ السوفيتية متوسطة المدى التي زرعها السوفيت في الأراضي الكوبية.
- ختام أعمال مؤتمر القمة العربي في الإسكندرية والذي دعا إليه الرئيس جمال عبدالناصر. وكان ثاني قمة عربية.
- انضمام البحرين و قطر إلى جامعة الدول العربية.
- هجوم بالطائرات استهدف مبنى التجارة العالمي في ولاية نيويورك ومبنى وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية في ولاية واشنطن. أشارت أصابع الإتهام إلى منظمة القاعدة بقيادة أسامة بن لادن و أيمن الظواهري. أنظر 11 سبتمبر

برافو كاندي 
مجموع رائع 
ومشاركة جميلة 
بهنيكي من كل قلبي 
وعلامة 

95 % 

بانتظار مشاركاتك بالمسابقة القادمة 
وتحقيق نتيجة افضل 

سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## thelife.pro (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*

العلامات لحد الآن 

ارووووووووووووووووووووووجة   
 100  علامة  من اصل 100 

Fady4Jesus  
100 علامة من اصل 100  

قيصوووووووووووووووووور 
95 علامة من اصل 100

كاندي 
95 علامة من اصل 100

العلامات متقاربة 
والجولات كثيرة 
اتمنى من الجميع المتابعة 


سلااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## Fady4Jesus (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*

*أشكرك أخي الحبيب على مسابقاتك الجميلة وعلى تشجيعك الكريم ....
ومنتظرين المسابقات القادمة بإذن الرب*​


----------



## thelife.pro (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*

شكرا لك 
واحلى مجموعة جديدة من الاسئلة 
عما قريب 
ورح ينزل اعلانها بالتوقيع


----------



## جاسى (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*

*طب انا عايزه طلب
انا عايزه اسئله روحيه من الانجيل وكده يعنى
وربنا يباركك ويباركوا كلكم​*


----------



## thelife.pro (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*

اقتراح


----------



## thelife.pro (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*

اقتراح جميل 
سوف يتم تخصيص اسئلة دينية ضمن المسابقة 
وبانتظار مشاركاتك فيها


----------



## thelife.pro (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*

اقتراح جميل 
سوف يتم تخصيص اسئلة دينية ضمن المسابقة 
وبانتظار مشاركاتك فيها


----------



## جاسى (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*

اوكى وانا هستنى
ههههههههههههه


----------



## kurapica (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*

*سؤالين عالسريع طوني...


الاول انا اقدر اجاوب برسالة خاصة لو ما مسموحلي الحين ؟

الثاني انا وقتي ما يسمحلي أدخل للمنتدى غير بفترات متبااااااااااعدة 

وما أعرف قوانين المسابقة بالضبط لاني مريت عليها عالسريع

فتنفع مشاركتي لو لا؟

وسؤال كمان...مدة المهلة لكل مجموعة أسئلة كم؟*


----------



## twety (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*

*طووووووووووونى*
*فيييييييينك خير سبت الحزب ليييييييييييه*
*ايه حصل*
*هو قيصووور السبب ولا فى ايه*
*ربنا معاك ياباشا*

*يلا نزل المسابقه الجديدة عاوزة اشارك فيها*
*سورى على الاولى :smil13:*


----------



## thelife.pro (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*



kurapica قال:


> *سؤالين عالسريع طوني...
> 
> 
> الاول انا اقدر اجاوب برسالة خاصة لو ما مسموحلي الحين ؟
> ...



اهلا وسهلا فيك معنا انت فيك تشارك بالرد الطبيعي ضمن الموضوع 
اعتذر للتاخير في اضافة الاسئلة الجديدة 
لكن الظروف كانت لاتسمح 
صلوا لاجلي 
سلااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## thelife.pro (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*



twety قال:


> *طووووووووووونى*
> *فيييييييينك خير سبت الحزب ليييييييييييه*
> *ايه حصل*
> *هو قيصووور السبب ولا فى ايه*
> ...



تويتي انا ما سبت الحزب 
بس من كتر ما دعى علي قيصور الله بعتلي كام مصيبة 
والحمد والشكر لله 
يعني مو مصيبة فينا نعتبرها تجارب 
انشاء الله بكون قدها وبرجع للحزب عن قريب 
صلي لاجلي


----------



## candy shop (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*

انت بقالك مده غايب لعل المانع خير

حمد على السلامه 

وفى انتظار المسابقه الجديده 

وربنا معاك ياthelife.pro​


----------



## thelife.pro (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> انت بقالك مده غايب لعل المانع خير
> 
> حمد على السلامه
> 
> ...



شكرا لك كاندي 
الحمد لله مرت على خير
بس الظروف كانت شوي قاسية 
والحمد والشكر لرب المجد يسوع المسيح 
على فكرة كاندي من يومين كان تمثال العدرا الخاص بالكنيسة 
كان عندنا بالبيت 
لانو اهل الكنيسة 
بدوروا على البيوت مشان البركة 
كان جو كتير حلو 

شكرا الك كاندي


----------



## twety (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*

*طووووووووونى*
*بسم الصليب عليك خيييييييييييير *
*ربنا يخميك ويدبرلك كل امورك ويمسكك بايدة*
*ويحافظ عليك*
*ابقى طمنا عليك يا طونى*
*وربنا يحافظ عليك ويحميك*
*سلام المسيح معاك*


----------



## thelife.pro (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة*



twety قال:


> *طووووووووونى*
> *بسم الصليب عليك خيييييييييييير *
> *ربنا يخميك ويدبرلك كل امورك ويمسكك بايدة*
> *ويحافظ عليك*
> ...



تويتي 
شكرا كتير ألك 
لا تاكلي هم المشكلة صغيرة 
بس بدهم ياخدوا روحي 
عــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــادي

آه يا تويتي 
هل البشر كيف بتفكر 
لازم تمتلك كل شيء على الارض حتى تكون راضية 
حتى الأمور الألهية بتريد تفرض سيطرتها عليها 
الرب يحمينا 

تويتي 
اذا ما نكتبلي ارجع على المنتديات بهل اليومين 
وإذا الشباب الطيبة وصلت ألي و فكولي رقبتي من محلها 
أستلمي أنت رئاسة الحزب 
هههههههههههه

يا الله كل ما افكر بالموضوع 
بحس حالي عم بضحك 
عائلة كاملة 
طالبة رأس أنسان 
هل من المعقول ان الجميع جاهلين إلى هذه الدرجة 
ويا حسرة الدولة بدها شي ملموس حتى تدخل 
يعني اذا ما شافوا دم ما بيتدخلوا 
يعني بعد ما يوقع الفاس بالراس 

تويتي 
صلي لاجلي


----------

